# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Giải pháp tổng đài ảo

## hoangmitek

Tổng Đài Ảo Là Gì?
Tổng đài ảo là một tổng đài nội bộ hoạt động trên nền tảng điện toán đám mây  (CaaS – Communication as a Service, Cloud based PBX) , tổng đài ảo ít tốn kém cho doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ vì hệ thống tổng đài ảo có thể cung cấp hệ thống điện thoại cho hàng trăm nhân viên của doanh nghiệp. Thay vì phải sử dụng các thiết bị phần cứng tổng đài bình thường, tổng đài ảo giúp tiết kiệm chi phí, triển khai nhanh chóng, không cần đâu tư cơ sở hạ tầng điện thoại, cáp tổng đài, tất cả chỉ cần đường truyền internet.



Giải Pháp Tổng Đài Ảo Là Gì
Giải pháp tổng đài ảo cho phép doanh nghiệp tích hợp tất cả các số điện thoại của nhân viên theo một hoặc nhiều số kinh doanh chính, không phân biệt vị trí nhận cuộc gọi, có thể là ở văn phòng, ở nhà, hoặc trên đường đi, quản lý chi tiết cuộc gọi chăm sóc khách hàng, tích hợp CRM và nhiều tiện ích quản lý khác



Dịch Vụ Tổng Đài Ảo Là Gì?
Dịch vụ tổng đài ảo doanh nghiệp không cần trang bị thiết bị tổng đài chằng chịt mà vẫn có thể sử dụng đầy đủ các tính năng của hệ thống tổng đài bình thường, doanh nghiệp có thể kết nối với mạng cố định, mạng di động hoặc kết hợp cả mạng cố định và doanh nghiệp.



Ngày nay dịch vụ viễn thông là nhu cầu tất yếu của mọi doanh nghiệp, tuy nhiên dịch vụ này đặt ra cho doanh nghiệp bài toán về chi phí, bao gồm chi phí đầu tư ban đầu và chi phí vận hành.

Làm sao sử dụng được dịch vụ tổng đài tốt nhất mà chi phí hợp lý nhất

Xác định và cung cấp các công cụ liên lạc tối ưu phù hợp với nhu cầu cụ thể của người dùng và điều kiện của công ty.
Quản lý việc sử dụng dịch vụ viễn thông cung cấp cho nhân viên.
Một gói dịch vụ duy nhất có khả năng thỏa mãn mọi nhu cầu thông tin liên lạc với mức cước phí hấp dẫn.
Hệ thống tổng đài ảo đáp ứng những nhu cầu đó một cách thỏa đáng.
Sự linh hoạt của tổng đài ảo trong kết nối với mạng cố định truyền thống (thông qua INAP), mạng di động truyền thống (thông qua INAP và CAMEL) và mạng NGN / IMS (thông qua pre-ISC hoặc ISC) cho phép nhà cung cấp dịch vụ giải quyết các vấn đề của mảng thị trường doanh nghiệp, từ doanh nghiệp nhỏ tới doanh nghiệp lớn, đồng thời thỏa mãn yêu cầu của nhiều đối tượng sử dụng khác nhau là các nhân viên của doanh nghiệp:
Nhân viên làm việc trong các chi nhánh lớn yêu cầu nhiều đường dây liên lạc, không có nhu cầu di chuyển
Nhân viên làm việc từ xa tại nhà (đường dây cố định, đường thoại VoIP)
Nhân viên bán hàng có nhu cầu di chuyển cao, đồng thời cũng cần văn phòng cho các cuộc họp kéo dài (PBX hoặc đường thoại VoIP)
Thư ký (đường dây cố định, PBX)
Với nhà cung cấp tổng đài ảo, họ phải cung cấp dịch vụ có khả năng đáp ứng cho doanh nghiệp:

Các dịch vụ thuận tiện cho việc liên lạc trong nội bộ và với bên ngoài của doanh nghiệp
Mức cước khác nhau cho cuộc gọi nội bộ và cuộc gọi ra ngoài
Khả năng quản lý mức sử dụng tài nguyên viễn thông
Giao diện mở phục vụ cho các ứng dụng của bên thứ ba
Bên cạnh đó, tổng đài ảo còn phải có có khả năng: Cung cấp dịch vụ dual phone: Một thiết bị đầu cuối kết nối tới cả mạng di động (như GSM) và mạng NGN / IMS (qua kết nối SIP / Wifi).Kết nối tới nhiều mạng lưới khác nhau: Mạng cố định truyền thống, mạng di động truyền thống, mạng NGN và hệ thống IMS
Cung cấp dịch vụ tới nhiều loại đấu cuối thuê bao: Cố định, di động, IP, đầu cuối của PBX. T
ổng đài ảo có thể hỗ trợ một vài hoặc tất cả các loại đầu cuối trên đồng thời trong cùng một gói dịch vụ cho một doanh nghiệp
Tận dụng ưu điểm của cuộc cách mạng của công nghệ 4.0
Tích hợp được với hệ thống tổng đài truyền thống sẵn có của doanh nghiệp.

----------

